# Wie zweite DB hinzufügen?



## rider (9. Sep 2009)

Hallo,
es handelt sich hierbei sicherlich um ein Anfängerproblem. 
Ich schilder das Problem:
ich habe auf meinem PC postgres installiert. 
In Eclipse habe ich nun den Treiber eingebunden (jar-file)!
Eine DatenbankConnection habe ich bereits in Eclipse installiert und die läuft auch.

Nun möchte ich eine zweite DatenbankConnection für ein neues Projekt einfügen. 
Ich dachte das geht einfach in Eclipse unter "New Connection":
Und dann einen Datenbankname, einen username, ein Password und die jdbcostgresql:username!
Doch nein!
Er sagt mir dann immer, dass er nicht pingen kann. 

Ich weiß nun leider wirklich nicht was ich machen muss?
Muss ich irgendwo in eine Conig-Datei oder sonst etwas die neue Datenbank einstellen?

Wenn ich auf die bereits vorhandene DB-Connection pinge, funktioniert es!
Was soll ich tun?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

was machst du denn mit ner datenbankverbindung in eclipse??


----------



## rider (10. Sep 2009)

createDB
createUser

eben eine DB-Verbindung konfigurieren!


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

willst du in einer anwendung auf eine datenbank zugreifen, oder willst du eclipse mit einer db verbinden (wenn ja, warum? )?


----------



## rider (10. Sep 2009)

das hier meine ich:


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

ahso, ok, hab keine ahnung, noch nie gemacht  dachte es geht um ne anwendung


----------



## rider (10. Sep 2009)

ja, eine Datenbank mit Eclipse verbinden....


----------

